# Hong Kong Beer?



## DanRayner (25/3/11)

Heya all,

Can anyone recommend craft beer or good beer venues in Hong Kong? I'm on my way there today for a week  dumplings, yum

I've had a search on the interwebs but I can't seem to find anything of note 

Cheers!

D


----------



## captaincleanoff (25/3/11)

Hong Kong Brewhouse in Lang Kwai Fong

at the top of the hill.

Great selection of beers - mostly American micros.

Also the supermarket in Times Square has a good selection.


----------



## vykuza (25/3/11)

captaincleanoff said:


> Hong Kong Brewhouse in Lang Kwai Fong



Came to post this.

Also don't drink the Hong Kong lager - it's rubbish. The rickshaw porter is ok though.


----------



## captaincleanoff (25/3/11)

lived in HK for many years - that place is really the only one worth checking out


----------



## DanRayner (28/3/11)

Thanks for the tip folks - I got absolutely bladdered on fantastic beer (much of which is not even available in Oz)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/3/11)

real easy to get plastered in HK - it's so cheap.

I really want to go back there for a holiday, but unfortunately not in the same financial position as I was 2 years' ago, so not likely to happen.

Buying scotch/whiskey/whatever in the supermarket (esp. Wellcome) or bottleshops (there was one in Sham Shui Po, where we spent some time) is cheaper than buying it at the airport duty free.

Goomba


----------



## DanRayner (30/3/11)

Just so you know it ain't all beer & skittles here in HK:

This is a really terrible beer - I got it cos I found myself in a tea-house waiting for the night markets to get set up and they have a 2 for 1 happy hour for "Blue Girl Pilsener Lager Beer" (tautology anyone?)






It is easily the most lightstruck beer I've ever encountered (and I don't usually mind that weedy aroma normally).

Also it's "Imported Premium Beer" 

Imported from where I hear you ask?

A quick search on the interwebs and it's from China!


----------



## waggastew (30/3/11)

Dan,

You are giving notoriously underpaid science grads a bad name living it up in HK! I hope its tax write-off and you are on your way to a conference of some sort!

Stew


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (30/3/11)

DanRayner said:


> Also it's "Imported Premium Beer"
> 
> Imported from where I hear you ask?
> 
> A quick search on the interwebs and it's from China!




One country, Two systems!


----------



## pbrosnan (30/3/11)

Brooklyn Brewery, you're a lucky person.


----------



## Florian (30/3/11)

DanRayner said:


> Also it's "Imported Premium Beer"
> 
> Imported from where I hear you ask?
> 
> A quick search on the interwebs and it's from China!



Funny that they write 'Schutzmarke' on the label. It's purest german language and means as much as registered trademark.


----------



## Fourstar (30/3/11)

DanRayner said:


> Thanks for the tip folks - I got absolutely bladdered on fantastic beer (much of which is not even available in Oz)




i have a photo almost idential to that one. hahaha funny stuff

The german beer bar in kowloon had a good vibe when i was there. although it was during the world cup and full of germans/euros. \

Funny thing is they pour 2-3 glasses of ber for one serve, oh so much waste at that place. foam city.


----------



## Fourstar (30/3/11)

..... and here it is! :icon_cheers: it was good fun throwing peanut shells at SWMBO.


----------



## dr K (31/3/11)

> "Blue Girl Pilsener Lager Beer" (tautology anyone?)


Do they make Ales in Pilsen
Are all Pilseners Lagers
Are all Lagers Pilseners
Do Czechs wear tight pants
Do Germans wear tight pants
Is there a gender difference in either race (sorry its the extrene NGerman in me)
I have it on good authority that all of the above is almost as crap as Blue Girl

K


----------



## sinkas (31/3/11)

Fourstar said:


> ..... and here it is! :icon_cheers: it was good fun throwing peanut shells at SWMBO.



Oh nice,a little pile of spew next to your glass....


----------



## DanRayner (31/3/11)

waggastew said:


> Dan,
> 
> You are giving notoriously underpaid science grads a bad name living it up in HK! I hope its tax write-off and you are on your way to a conference of some sort!
> 
> Stew






pbrosnan said:


> Brooklyn Brewery, you're a lucky person.


Awesome guys 

Stu - this is a holiday pure & simple - no tax deductions on this one :/

4* - that's a great pic, I have one with Anderson Valley IPA & peanuts

Here's a new one: I thought I was buying a kooky fruity soft drink from a 7/11






In reality it is ACTUALLY a shandy!! Terrible stuff, funny though


----------



## Fourstar (31/3/11)

sinkas said:


> Oh nice,a little pile of spew next to your glass....




:blink:


----------

